# Food For Thought



## ironart (Aug 18, 2008)

Why do we refer to our RVs (Boats to) as Girls...... :question: 

I'll bet it is because they are so "TEMPERMENTAL"    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Food For Thought

Why do we drive on Parkways and park on Driveways?


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Food For Thought

Is Food for Thought called Brain Food?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Food For Thought

NOT IF YOU ARE BRAIN DEAD :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Food For Thought

and to coin a phrase from GTS ,, why are the called buildings when they are already built ,, and also why are they called apartments ,, when they are together ,, sorry GTS  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:


----------

